# A Staffy, a Pit Bull mix, some Dock Dogs, and some other client dogs! *Heavy*



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thought I'd share some pictures from some of my recent photo shoots.

Took these today. This is Stump, he's an SBT. Got his name from his little tail. He was just adorable!



























(See, little tail)


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

And this is Mouse, a rescue Pit Bull mix. Spent 2yrs. at a local shelter. Supposedly she hates cameras and never perks her ears up...














































This is Carson, my friends mom's dog. He ducked and ran as soon as he saw my camera, but I was able to get some really nice shots anyway!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

And some Dock Dogs! These were all during Extreme Vertical.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 12, 2012)

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bunker said:


> Great photos, thanks for sharing.


No problem, thank you


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Love, love... the dock dogs photos! They really capture the drive and athleticism of water dogs.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Love, love... the dock dogs photos! They really capture the drive and athleticism of water dogs.


Yup, they're pretty cool! Very fun to photograph


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow great pictures! Please come to Canada and take some pictures of Ruby :tongue:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kat said:


> Wow great pictures! Please come to Canada and take some pictures of Ruby :tongue:


Aw, I wish I could travel all over the place! If you're ever in VA (I live 20min. from the beach.. it's nice this time of year :wink, let me know!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic photos! I love the first guy stump, he's so cute, and got such a great face! Thank you for sharing. :thumb:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> Fantastic photos! I love the first guy stump, he's so cute, and got such a great face! Thank you for sharing. :thumb:


Thank you  Stump was so fun, typical SBT that wanted to be my BFF. Made for an interesting shoot LOL.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I LOVE the little Staffy! I pulled one out of the pound a few years ago that could have been his twin. He was actually reunited with his owners. Great photos of the dock dogs too! Those jumps are pretty impressive. You always take the best pictures!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I LOVE the little Staffy! I pulled one out of the pound a few years ago that could have been his twin. He was actually reunited with his owners. Great photos of the dock dogs too! Those jumps are pretty impressive. You always take the best pictures!


I'd love to have an SBT one day. I know a few breeders so.. we'll see 

Thank you!


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Great photos. The dock dogs are awesome!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Great photos. The dock dogs are awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

You make want to come to Virginia!!!

I'm so so sure you could display the handsomeness of tuck and duke so well.... Road trip anyone!?

And dock dogs!? Come photograph one of my events? Lol... You have amazing talent I love it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> You make want to come to Virginia!!!
> 
> I'm so so sure you could display the handsomeness of tuck and duke so well.... Road trip anyone!?
> 
> And dock dogs!? Come photograph one of my events? Lol... You have amazing talent I love it.


We have nice beaches here 

I'd like to do more Dock Dogs stuff.. it's fun to photograph!


----------

